# U13 1994 radio/wire problems



## Markymark85 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey guys
I have a 1994 U13 and it had a factory cassette/cd player, I brought a new cd player i found the power and acc wire but cant seem to get the speakers/sound to work i also checked the rear speaker colour wires and still no sound when i test the wires any help or similer problems? or even a wire diagram?


----------

